# Blur music apk



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I had pulled the music apk from one of the new moto builds but I seem yo have lost and I can't seem to find it now. Can someone point me to a place to get it? The music player I am referring to is the one with integrated radio, lyrics, soundhound, shoutcast album art etc... any help would be greatly appreciated. Even letting me know where I can pull it from myself would be awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Ginger or Froyo? What device could be helpful also. Narrows the search. Each build may have a slight difference.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it seems to be the same one that was leaked and posted all over back at like the end of January beginning of February. I am not sure which device it came from.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

http://gizmoninja.com/2011/01/24/new-leaked-motorola-music-player-for-android-actually-makes-blur-look-good-download-it-here/

This is the player I am talking about...


----------



## xxhtownutzxx (Nov 4, 2011)

You can get it here: http://www.4shared.com/file/3JiPFHZp/Motorola_Music_Player_10179.htm


----------

